# Upgrading from Gaggia Cubika



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello there,

I am a newbie here, stumbled across this website when trying to do some research.

Currently I have a Gaggia Cubika from a couple of years ago, however it appears to be on its last legs and is becoming very temperamental. I have a Gaggia MDF grinder.

I have been looking at the Silvia as a potential replacement but also the Classic. I am wondering whether the Silvia is worth twice the price of the Classic and also whether the Classic is much of an upgrade against the Cubika. Am also open to other suggestions!

Thanks,

Stuart


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Stuart and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Jury's out on whether it's worth double the price of a Classic

However, Classics are often upgraded with Rancilio Steam Wands (about £20 or thereabouts)

I'll let others chip in and give their arguments for and against


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

My ha'pennyworth - is the Silvia a better machine than the Classic? Yes. Is it twice as good? No.

And I would argue a Classic with a PID control and a Rancilio wand is a better machine than the Silvia. And still cheaper.

(But I'm biased, because that's what I've got)


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with Rolo, the Silvia is the better machine but overpriced in comparison. I wouldn`t go back to a Classic though and did only pay £300 for my Silvia. I run mine with a digital thermometer mod which allows very accurate timing of brewing. Not a PID buts gives some of the advantages.


----------



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks!

I'm leaning towards getting the Gaggia Classic. I've haven't seen the Silvia for less than £400 and the spare cash will let me upgrade the wand and (if I'm feeling adventurous!) install a PID.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think that you will be disappointed with the Gaggia Classic. Great starter machine and should be able to do most things you want to do with it.

Classic = £170

Grinder = £130

Wand upgrade = £25

Tamper = £20

versus

Silvia = ~£400

You would get all of that for less money than the Silvia. I agree the Silvia is great and nice looking. Worth that much more? Personally I think it's overpriced for what you get. Opinions are all subjective though









I got a second hand Classic ages ago before they dropped sharply in price and have not regretted it since


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you tried servicing the Cubika? Mine ran for several years but I replaced the motor once in that time.

Have you tried replacing the rubber gasket and stripping it down to give it a full descaling etc? I went to the extreme of taking apart the boiler and descaling it in 2 pieces but that was a lot of trouble. After a full service it ran like new for quite a while.

When I upgraded it was to a HX machine so I could steam milk and pull shots without delay.


----------



## AMJGoode (Jan 6, 2012)

is the cubika you have a pressured system like the new ones? if it is I think the classic will be a big leep


----------



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

It's one of the old model Cubikas - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Cubika-74511-Espresso-Coffee/dp/B0000WXE6K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325842057&sr=8-2

I've had probably 3 years or so, I used to get pretty consistent shots, however it started coming apart at the seams a bit, the seal broke, and it sat in the cupboard for a while.

I replaced the seal and have been using it again, however I get wildly inconsistent results. I'll generally make a Flat White, and the steam is barely enough for one drink. Although I must say I do like the steam wand on it in comparison to the other Gaggias.


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

If you have the equipment, a descale might help. However, if it is losing heating power then maybe something more fundamental (heater, thermostat would be my in-expert guesses). Does it take a lot longer to heat up?


----------



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

I have done some descaling, although perhaps not as thoroughly as I could.

To be honest, I'm looking for an excuse to get a better machine and a friend has my eye on the old one.


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Depends how much you value your health... When my Gaggia died I didn't replace it with another because I learnt it had an aluminium boiler. That may be why its price has dropped so much. There are numerous articles out there about the perils of heating water in aluminium on brain tissue (eg Alzeimers) & its particularly the water bit thats the worst part, it has a higher transfer rate - worse than food in aluminium saucepans.

Tho if ppl dont give a stuff about that, the Classic is a nice little machine! The Silvia gives you more room to

grow & by all accounts last a good while longer but its def overpriced.


----------

